# Tribe, by OPHANAP. 2019. Looking for constructive feedback!



## ophanap (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi all! Finished this painting & would love a little bit of feedback! Approx 2 hours total, aiming for something between stylised and realistic with the focus on the face. Tried to pertain some energy in the brushstrokes moving outwards.

https://www.deviantart.com/ophanap/art/African-Girl-Portrait-Digital-803807005 

Also just getting grips with youtube and editing so would appreciate feedback on that too! 






All the best, 
Dan


----------

